# [V]Macbook (2GhZ,160GB HDD) //Nintendo Wii BLACK// DELL Mini 10v inkl. Snow Leopard



## cubeikon (17. Februar 2010)

[size=13px; white-space: pre]Hi,

 zum Verkauf stehen folgende Artikel:

1. Macbook (2GhZ,2GB RAM,160GB HDD,Superdrive) - 450€ inkl. Versand
http://img27.imageshack.us/i/img0036et.jpg/
http://img20.imageshack.us/i/img0035ye.jpg/
http://img695.imageshack.us/i/img0034w.jpg/
http://img42.imageshack.us/i/img0033cr.jpg/
http://img641.imageshack.us/i/img0032n.jpg/
http://img297.imageshack.us/i/img0030tb.jpg/

 Verkaufe mein Macbook (white), 13".
 - Core2Duo 2GhZ Prozessor (CPU)
 - 2048MB Arbeitsspeicher (RAM)
 - 160GB Festplatte (HDD)
 - Superdrive

 Das Gerät stammt von 2007 und läuft ohne Probleme. Mit dabei sind die OVP, Akku, Netzkabel und Fernbedienung. Die Akkulaufzeit beläuft sich auf rund 2 Stunden Laufzeit inkl. WLAN Surfen + Musik.

 Optisch ist es in Ordnung, hat natürlich Gebrauchsspuren aufgrund des Alters. Oberflächliche Kratzer auf der anfälligen Außenseite (Deckel+Unterseite). Das Display ist einwandfrei, Tastatur+Touchpad+Handballenablage sind durch Topcase-Austausch NEU.

 Snow Leopard ist vorinstalliert, wird aber nicht mitgeliefert und muss wieder entfernt werden. Gibt es für rund 25,- bei Amazon zu bestellen.

 Preis für das Gerät sind 450€ inkl. Versand als versichertes DHL Paket.


2. DELL Mini 10v Netbook (1.6GhZ,2GB RAM,250GB HDD) inkl. OSX Snow Leopard - 326€ inkl. Versand

 verkaufe folgendes Netbook:

 DELL 10v Mini
 - 10.1" Display (1024x600)
 - 1.6GhZ Intel Atom Prozessor
 - 2GB DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher (667MhZ)
 - 250GB WesternDigital HDD (5400rpm)
 - 2x USB, Webcam, LAN, WLAN 802.11 b/g, Kensington Schloss Port
 - 3in1 Cardreader (MMC/SD/Memory Stick)
 - 3-Zellen Akku

http://img94.imageshack.us/i/img0059f.jpg/
http://img196.imageshack.us/i/img0058zx.jpg/
http://img14.imageshack.us/i/img0056vr.jpg/
http://img194.imageshack.us/i/img0055yi.jpg/
http://img402.imageshack.us/i/img0054i.jpg/
http://img11.imageshack.us/i/img0053hq.jpg/

 Das System kam standardmäßig mit einem GB RAM und 160GB HDD. Habe ich auf 2GB RAM und 250GB HDD erweitert. Eine Netbook-Tasche habe ich ebenfalls dazugekauft. Hier passt das Gerät + Kleinkram rein.

 Auf dem Mini 10v läuft u.a. Windows 7 (+Aero Oberfläche) einwandfrei. Mangels optischem Laufwerk wird jedes OS vom USB Stick installiert. Wie man das einrichtet erfährt man hier: www.mydellmini.com

 Gekauft wurde das Gerät am 03.12.2009, der Zustand ist neuwertig und die Rechnung liegt bei. Mit dabei OSX Snow Leopard sowie ein 8GB USB Stick.

 Das Netbook kommt ohne vorinstalliertes OS!

 Mein Preis für alles = 326€ inkl. versichertem Versand als DHL Paket.


3. Nintendo Wii BLACK Edition inkl. Wii Sports - 167€ inkl. Versand

 Es handelt sich um die Wii Konsole in schwarz inkl. OVP, original Zubehör sowie Wii Sports. Von Amazon UK vom 09.12.2009 inkl. Rechnungskopie. 

 Kein Motion Plus oder Wii Sports Resort dabei! 

 Für 160€ + 6,90€ Versand als DHL Paket


4. Sonstiger Krempel

 für PC:
 - Hama BTSP-302 Bluetooth Stereo Lautsprecher (A2DP kompatibel) 14€ inkl. Versand (Unbenutzt, aber oberflächliche Kratzer)
 - Flatout (USK6) 6€ inkl. Versand
 - Beyond Good & Evil (USK6) 6€ inkl. Versand

 Bluray:
 - James Bond: Ein Quantum Trost (FSK 12) 10€ inkl. Versand


 Bei Fragen stehe ich zur Verfügung.


 Gruß,
 cube[/size]


----------

